# Panamax conditioner



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anybody use these? Someone had posted a link to the 5300 on A4Less at a pretty good price. I like the idea of having this protecting my gear and I think it "looks" cool.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, those prices for the Panamax units are good. I picked up a couple of the Eathereal units they sell a couple years back and Im very happy with them. I wonder how much if any better the Panamax units are to the Eathereal ones?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure they're any better? I do remember when you purchased yours because I almost bought one. From what I remember you picked up yours on sale for less than $100. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Panamax 5300 because it said they were almost sold out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good plan, It may not make an audible or picture difference but the piece of mind having them protecting the equipment is good enough for me.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Peace of mind = Priceless


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Is there Really any difference between this and an Isobar? Sure it look cool but protection wise I don't see a difference. Now if you were spending the money on a power "conditioner" (which I personally don't believe it btw) your going to be spending Alot more money for that perfect sin wave


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well, a good Isobar costs around $80 and up. For just a few $ more the Panamax also does triggered circuits and so does the Eathereal units. Plus the voltage and amperage readouts are a nice feature.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess it depends on what you want. An Isobar8 in Canada I can get for $60. Plus it was easier for me to run the power cables down to the floor then to a shelf. Just saying that Protection wise I don't see a difference.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I like the idea of getting everything off the floor. I think I'll be able to tidy up some of those power cords strung along the floor behind my entertainment center. Also like the pretty blue lights. Not sure why but I do? Something about that soft blue glow has always prompted an ooooohhhhh effect.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, I got my APC S-15 a few years back from Vann's for $350 (can you say deal). Looks pretty cool & the piece of mind is off the chart! When we get a lightning strike & loose power, everything keeps working without a hitch! We get low power a couple of times a month (or more) & it just kicks in, smooth as silk. Glad I bought it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like money well spent if for nothing more than the peace of mind. Oh and the cool looking blue lights!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Installed the Panamax this morning. Here's some pics.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

One at a time I guess?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Last one…


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mmmmm. Love blue lights!
Looks good in there. I used to be able to load multiple pics too. Haven't been able to for awhile. Still waiting for swipe gesturing too. Oh well. 
Looks good Jeff


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Mmmmm. Love blue lights! Looks good in there. I used to be able to load multiple pics too. Haven't been able to for awhile. Still waiting for swipe gesturing too. Oh well. Looks good Jeff


 Thanks Willis! I think it looks pretty sharp to. We just watched a movie and the brightness was a little distracting. Luckily it lets you dim the lights.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's things dimmed down.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Another on the down low.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That looks a little better. Lol
I really do have a thing for blue lights (I know you do too), but they can be distracting. I have to shut them down on my APC too. Cool to watch it work(not often) though. My Onkyo has a nice blue light above the volume knob, but some brain donor decided to use the cryptic green for txt. Looks terrible together. My pioneer however looks great with white display, and blue power lights, with small red indicator lights. USA!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads on the new gear! Looks cool. And I know you feel good inside knowing you have quality protection. It's nice having the gear you want.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Congrads on the new gear! Looks cool. And I know you feel good inside knowing you have quality protection. It's nice having the gear you want.


 Thanks and yes I like knowing my gear is protected.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I also have the 5300 and agree those blue lights are attractive. Your 5300 looks really nice with your gear.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> I also have the 5300 and agree those blue lights are attractive. Your 5300 looks really nice with your gear.


 Thank you.


----------

